# Sketch-Up Artist needed



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

I am looking for someone to do a Sketch-Up file for a new Product of mine. I am willing to pay for this.
It is not as complex as my Grip-N-Rip Plans that Dave R did for me
years ago for FREE just because he liked it. LINK: FREE Grip-N-Rip PLANS

Please inbox me so that we can exchange Phone Numbers and Email info if you are interested.
Thank You
David Bethune


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

IM'd you.

EDIT: Sorry, PM, not IM. I am used to instant message.


----------

